# Warm greetings from Milton, Ontario!



## JAM

Hello Fellow Hobbyist!

I joined the group last December and gained so much from the experiences, ideas, creativity and resourcefulness of our fellow members not to mention their generousity - the first time I bought plants from a fellow member, I got 3 big bags of pelia, riccia, bylxa and hairgrass for $5.....unbeatable deal..Thanks Greg!

But I forgot one important thing...I haven`t introduced myself formally to the group.

Just call me JaM, im a visual artist from Milton. Since I was a kid - I have been fascinated with saltwater fish in their natural habitat...there was no need for maintaining aquariums then because if want to see fish and corals, I just put on my DIY snorkels and swim in the coral reefs very close to our home.

During our stay in the Middle East, I was so fortunate enough to go snorkeling in the Red Sea...what an awesome experience. But when I got here in GTA - the closest thing to my experience was watching the sharks and moray eel at Big Als in Oakville...and we cannot go there every week or every month so we decided to get into the hobby.

*Here is our 1 month and 1/2 aquarium in Progress:*






Just want to share with our fascination with Aqua Gardening and Freshwater discus fish. It's winter and we cannot do gardening outside the house so we took the gardening inside our home and took it further .....under water.

Our aquarium is about 2 months old now. We are in the process of creating a moss wall and as you can see, the riccia fluitans and the christmas moss has not covered the wall completely yet. The foreground has yet to be covered with dwarf hair grass and dwarf sword plants...it grow soooo slooowww.

We also created a cave behind the two rock center-pieces as a hiding place for our very shy discus. They love to hide in dark places. We planted pearl moss at the top of the cave`s mouth. When fully grown, it will cover the cave like a curtain...

We will posting the progress and updates of our aquarium...Thanks.

JAM


----------



## pat3612

Cool Tank and fish Welcome are they as hard to raise.


----------



## JAM

Thanks Pat...hard?...We'll see...


----------



## RebeccaV

Welcome, I'm from Milton as well! Born and raised...not sure if that's a good thing hahaha


----------



## JAM

LL Really! Small world eh?


----------



## RebeccaV

Haha I know! Are you "new" Milton or "old" Milton? My Milton roots go wayyy back, in fact my uncle is the mayor!! LOL


----------



## Cypher

what the heck is old and new Milton? Different parts of town?


----------



## RebeccaV

Yup, basically Milton used to be this small town of about 28 000 people, surrounded by lovely farms and huge open fields and nice things. Then someone decided we needed an extra 30 000 people, and over the past 8 ish years we have become Canada's fastest growing town. Fields have been replaced by numerous cookie-cutter Mattamy homes, shopping plazas, tons and TONS of traffic, etc. Lol I actually don't have anything against new Milton, we never would have got a Walmart of our own if they didn't come around! Haha but yeah that's pretty much how most of "old" Milton feels about "new" Milton.

One thing we can agree on is at least we don't live in Crackton....I mean, Acton! (fyi, that's the smaller neighbouring town that for some reason Milton picks on. And Milton is picked on by everyone else lol!)

It's a small town thing. Don't hate!



Cypher said:


> what the heck is old and new Milton? Different parts of town?


----------



## Lee_D

I went to Milton High School back in the late seventies. I remember when it was out in the middle of an empty field. Does MDHS still stand for "More D*** Horse S***?

Lee


----------



## JAM

Hi Rebecca,

New Miltonian of course! Use to live in Mississauga. We visited Kelso in Summer of 2001, walk around Milton Main street and drove around Rattle Snake Point and Crawford Lake Area in summer of 2002. Moved in Summer of 2003 when the house prices were still way way low. Very happy here...

Population now close to 80K, Laurier University coming soon at Brittania and Tremaine area.


----------



## Tbird

Welcome to the forum! Milton is a very nice town. I have a few friends from there. Lots of people on here with some great info!

I also have some friends that live in Acton, "cracktown" huh??! LOL


----------



## RebeccaV

Lee_D said:


> I went to Milton High School back in the late seventies. I remember when it was out in the middle of an empty field. Does MDHS still stand for "More D*** Horse S***?
> 
> Lee


Hahaha I actually have never heard of that before! I'll have to ask my MDHS friends. You went there in the late 70's? You might know my mom's family, the Bradleys? They used to live on Martin St beside Holy Rosary Church, big family lol.

JAM - I'm glad you like Milton  It really is a great town!


----------



## JAM

Hi Rebecca - What fish do you have....


----------



## RebeccaV

None at the moment  Trying to find some bettas for breeding, probably heading down to Franks this weekend to see his stock. I called Menagerie and they don't have anything until next week. I had a 20 gallon tall for a few years, then had to take it all down when I moved to school and my Mom didn't want to look after it for me. I just got 2 10 gallons, one is going to be a divided tank for 3 bettas, the other will be a breeding tank. I'm pretty excited!

My list of other pets include 5 cats (4 technically, one is a "rental"...I'm cat-sitting for a friend lol), a tiny dog, and a California kingsnake. I work at an animal hospital so I definitely love pets


----------



## JAM

Thanks Tbird...I learned tons of tricks and tips as well as mistakes of others 



Tbird said:


> Welcome to the forum! Milton is a very nice town. I have a few friends from there. Lots of people on here with some great info!
> 
> I also have some friends that live in Acton, "cracktown" huh??! LOL


----------



## JAM

Wo hoo, thats a lot of pets.... We got a Fat tailed and a Leopard gecko, a bunny and the aquarium...two of our red ear turtles ran (walked) away last summer ha ha.



RebeccaV said:


> None at the moment  Trying to find some bettas for breeding, probably heading down to Franks this weekend to see his stock. I called Menagerie and they don't have anything until next week. I had a 20 gallon tall for a few years, then had to take it all down when I moved to school and my Mom didn't want to look after it for me. I just got 2 10 gallons, one is going to be a divided tank for 3 bettas, the other will be a breeding tank. I'm pretty excited!
> 
> My list of other pets include 5 cats (4 technically, one is a "rental"...I'm cat-sitting for a friend lol), a tiny dog, and a California kingsnake. I work at an animal hospital so I definitely love pets


----------



## JAM

*Terra Gardens Milton*

Rebecca - Check out some fish and plants Terra gardens Milton (Trafalgar and Britannia) you might find something of interest there.


----------



## JAM

*Qld and New Milton*

Old Milton is West of Thompson Road till Bronte Road and North of Derry till Steeles Road.....The Rest is Brand spanking New Milton.



Cypher said:


> what the heck is old and new Milton? Different parts of town?


----------



## Lee_D

RebeccaV said:


> Hahaha I actually have never heard of that before! I'll have to ask my MDHS friends. You went there in the late 70's? You might know my mom's family, the Bradleys? They used to live on Martin St beside Holy Rosary Church, big family lol.
> 
> No, I'm afraid the name does not ring a bell. That doesn't mean i didn't know them though. I was one of the gang that would come in on the Campbellville bus. 1st line and 15 side road. Just up from Burns Conservation area.
> 
> Lee


----------



## Cypher

RebeccaV said:


> Haha I know! Are you "new" Milton or "old" Milton? My Milton roots go wayyy back, in fact my uncle is the mayor!! LOL


So... you're saying you descended from a long line of hillbillies? Haha l0ol just kiiiiiiiding...


----------



## Cypher

RebeccaV said:


> Haha but yeah that's pretty much how most of "old" Milton feels about "new" Milton.


Yarly? So thar them hillbillies got some sorto snobbiness bout them new commers eh? Hah!



RebeccaV said:


> Lol I actually don't have anything against new Milton, we never would have got a Walmart of our own if they didn't come around!


LOL, Then why even ask? LOL. And O0o0o00o0Ooo00000oooOOO u have a Walmart? Haha!
It's all good, I'm just teasing. No offense meant. Apologies in advanced.


----------



## Cypher

BTW, Rebecca, Jam and all you Miltonians, welcome to the GTAA!!


----------



## JAM

Cypher said:


> BTW, Rebecca, Jam and all you Miltonians, welcome to the GTAA!!


Thanks Cypher...It`s gonna be fun!


----------



## JAM

RebeccaV said:


> .....we never would have got a Walmart of our own if they didn't come around! .....QUOTE]
> 
> Hey Rebecca - We got Galaxy Cinemas too...Premier Fitness..Indigo Bookstore....Superstore...and an Art Centre by April (main and thompson...woooohoooo love this town ha ha!


----------



## RebeccaV

Cypher said:


> Yarly? So thar them hillbillies got some sorto snobbiness bout them new commers eh? Hah!
> 
> LOL, Then why even ask? LOL. And O0o0o00o0Ooo00000oooOOO u have a Walmart? Haha!
> It's all good, I'm just teasing. No offense meant. Apologies in advanced.


Heyy, walmart was a big deal! It was one of the first big shopping improvements that happened as the result of new Milton. And yes, we are hicks, and we are proud of it!


----------



## lemuj

Nice..... finally fellow hobbyists in same town. Well I'm new in Milton, moved in last March. Came from centre of Mississauga (where the condos are), so really is a big difference. 

Jam, been dropping by Terra myself, but don't find that much of selections on plants, aquatic plants that is. So if you guys got some clippings you want to throw away I'll be more than happy to take them, right now I only got a handful of Taiwan moss I can give away.. Not sure if you have co2, but I have some parts to build a reactor if you want them.


----------



## Cypher

RebeccaV said:


> Heyy, walmart was a big deal! It was one of the first big shopping improvements that happened as the result of new Milton. And yes, we are hicks, and we are proud of it!


Well now, with a Walmart in your town now, you can't possibly be considered hicks no more! Wooo hooo!

Ya man, I was just teasing bout you being a hillbilly... you can put your shotgun down now. Okay? Thanks. 

Actually with all the new tax revenue from new Milton, I bet the city's public works and services are benefiting in ways it never has in generations.


----------



## JAM

lemuj said:


> Nice..... finally fellow hobbyists in same town. Well I'm new in Milton, moved in last March. Came from centre of Mississauga (where the condos are), so really is a big difference.
> 
> Jam, been dropping by Terra myself, but don't find that much of selections on plants, aquatic plants that is. So if you guys got some clippings you want to throw away I'll be more than happy to take them, right now I only got a handful of Taiwan moss I can give away.. Not sure if you have co2, but I have some parts to build a reactor if you want them.


hey Lemuj,

WELCOME to MILTON!!!! How do you like it so far? yeaahh you will learn to love it heyah.

Right now, got no clippings yet as my Tank is barely 2 months old. I have a DIY CO2 that I insert to the intake tube of my cannister filter - I use the filter as my reactor...

Do you have pics of your taiwan moss and your reactor? Is it DIY too...We should get together someday.

I was looking at your set-up and Man....you've got high end stuff...very nice tank...btw if you are still looking for bylxa...hit this http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20751
it might still be available.

JAM


----------



## lemuj

Thanks for the link above, Jam, but he's just way too far from us. It's really is not worth to drive that far if I could only grab a few plants of what I need.

As far as Milton goes, love it here. Love the fact that there are lots of places around to eat, but one that I crave for and yet to find is a place that offer wings buffet, lol.

Here's a picture of what I planned to make a DIY inline co2 reactor and DIY inline external heater...









I made the reactor, never got around the heater, ended up buying me one. That's why got me extra parts.


----------



## george

Rebecca,


> at least we don't live in Crackton....I mean, Acton


 you say. I tend to disagree with that generalization.

I am pretty sure every garden has its weeds.


----------



## JAM

Ladies and gentlemen....Let me just remind you that we are in Introductions & Greetings section......
Let's talk about fish and aquariums instead ha ha..Let's have fun!!!



george said:


> Rebecca, you say. I tend to disagree with that generalization.
> 
> I am pretty sure every garden has its weeds.


----------



## RebeccaV

george said:


> Rebecca, you say. I tend to disagree with that generalization.
> 
> I am pretty sure every garden has its weeds.


I was only kidding! I have several friends from Acton actually. I was just playing, like I said Milton gets picked on by every other town around (see Cypher's hillbilly jokes). All in good fun!


----------



## Cypher

You know, being a cityboy all my life, I've never heard any jokes about city folk...I just curious what country folk say about people from the city LOL. Rebecca care to fill us in?


----------



## JAM

*Hi Lemuj*

Sorry for the late reply...This does not look like DIY to me - this is professionally done....We can learn a lot from you....

By the way, I went to PJs pet in Miltonlast week and they have a new batch of plants - its $2.88 per bunch now - you might like to check them out.



lemuj said:


> Thanks for the link above, Jam, but he's just way too far from us. It's really is not worth to drive that far if I could only grab a few plants of what I need.
> 
> As far as Milton goes, love it here. Love the fact that there are lots of places around to eat, but one that I crave for and yet to find is a place that offer wings buffet, lol.
> 
> Here's a picture of what I planned to make a DIY inline co2 reactor and DIY inline external heater...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made the reactor, never got around the heater, ended up buying me one. That's why got me extra parts.


----------



## george

Maybe we should get together some time....


----------



## JAM

george said:


> Maybe we should get together some time....


I think we should!!!


----------



## JAM

Hey Rebecca ....Beijing is selling a CT Betta...Hit this link: http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20978



RebeccaV said:


> None at the moment  Trying to find some bettas for breeding, probably heading down to Franks this weekend to see his stock. I called Menagerie and they don't have anything until next week. I had a 20 gallon tall for a few years, then had to take it all down when I moved to school and my Mom didn't want to look after it for me. I just got 2 10 gallons, one is going to be a divided tank for 3 bettas, the other will be a breeding tank. I'm pretty excited!
> 
> My list of other pets include 5 cats (4 technically, one is a "rental"...I'm cat-sitting for a friend lol), a tiny dog, and a California kingsnake. I work at an animal hospital so I definitely love pets


----------



## JAM

*Update: Our Discus Planted Aquarium (In progess) Part 2*

January 24, 2011

We bought a juvenile Turquoise Gold Discus last Sunday from Cam's Aquarium in Mississauga. Now we have a total of 5 juvenile discus. I think that's enough for a 67 gallon tank.

Here is the latest video of our aquarium:







3 Months Old Planted Aquarium as of January 24, 2011

Tank Size:

48 X 18 X 18 inches
67.32 U.S. Gallons

Residents:

5 Juvenile Discus
3 Rummy Nose Tetras
2 Brazilian Flounders
15 Amano Shrimps
10 Ghost Shrimps
5 Cherry Red Shrimps (Thanks Lemuj!)
20 Harlequin Rasboras

Plants:

Bylxa Japonica
Dwarf Hair Grass
Riccia Fluitans
Taiwan Moss (Thanks Lemuj!)
Red Tiger Lotus
Indian Red Sword
Bacopa Monnieri
Rotala Indica
Ludwigia Repens
Corkscrew Vallisneria
Brazilian Micro Sword
Cryptocoryne undulata
Cabomba
3 Fortune Bamboos

Lights:

Modified Light Strip from Home Depot (32 Watts)

Fluorescent:
2 x 30 inches Lightning Rod T6 Superlux High Lumen Lamp (25 watts)
(One Dual Day Actinic and one Ultimate Reptile Lamp - $1 each from Big Als - What a Great find!!)

Filters:

RENA Filstar XP2 Cannister (for 75 Gallons)
Classic Whisper Power Filter (for 60 Gallons)
Rio 600 Internal Powerhead / Filter
2 Sponge Filters
I am a firm believer in over filtration

CO2:

DIY (2 cups Sugar + 1/4 tbsp Yeast + water in a 2 Liter POP Bottle and using my XP2 Cannister filter as diffuser)

Fertilizer:

Tropica Plant Nutrition+ capsules
Red Sea Flora Gro+ (Liquid Fertilizer)
Red Sea Flora Dose Mineral Tablets
Kent Botanica Vita (Liquid Fertilizer)


----------



## ModularGT

Welcome to the forum! I'm from old milton. Spent most of my life in the nice small town it used to be.

My parents still live there so I'm excited to see the new aquarium store that's opening up in Milton.


----------



## JAM

Milton is a very special town, by the way - which new aquarium store are you talking about. Ruffins is already closed. PJ's Pet and Walter's at Terra Gardens are the only 2 that I know of.



ModularGT said:


> Welcome to the forum! I'm from old milton. Spent most of my life in the nice small town it used to be.
> 
> My parents still live there so I'm excited to see the new aquarium store that's opening up in Milton.


----------



## ModularGT

JAM said:


> Milton is a very special town, by the way - which new aquarium store are you talking about. Ruffins is already closed. PJ's Pet and Walter's at Terra Gardens are the only 2 that I know of.


Here's the link for the new store that I was referring to.

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21374


----------

